#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-07
 * Linden940 is away: time to go kill the evil monkey thats in my dreams!!!
<mrand> Wife was gone all weekend.  All she brought me back was a flat tire on my car.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-12
 * Linden940 is away: going to get something to eat.
 * Linden940 is back (gone 00:48:46)
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-13
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-03-04
<TicoCR> Good morning
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-03-05
<Ardonel> good morning all, from a froze over south FT Worth
<Ardonel> currently, the coffee is hot, and the outside is 24 F ...
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-03-09
<mitzip> thebwt: Inventor of email dies: Pioneer Ray Tomlinson bequeathed the @ sign to billions of Internet users
<thebwt> mitzip: I've heard. Last name make you think of me? :p
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-03-09
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> anybody there
<locodir-user> who can give me help with an scanner
<thebwt> scanner?
<thebwt> What sort?
<thebwt> oh.. physical?
<thebwt> haven't touched one fo those in a long time :/
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-03-09
<tiwake> exciting channel
